# ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي



## fruity_day (16 أبريل 2007)

ترانيم


موقع ترانيم قبطية http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-Carols/01-Carols-17-Coptic-Spiritual-Songs-Collection-01_.html 




موقع ترانيم1 http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/pal/musical/musical.htm


موقع ترانيم2 http://trateel.1fch.com/taratel_another_page.htm


موقع ترانيم3 http://www.thegrace.com/magazine/hymns.html




موقع ترانيم4 http://www.thegrace.com/hum


موقع ترانيم5 http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/Alhan/listen_and_learn_hymns.htm




موقع ترانيم6 http://www.jesustoday.org/taranim/taranim.htm




موقع ترانيم7 http://www.tarateel.net/cgi-bin/ib3/ikonboard.cgi




موقع ترانيم8 http://www.st-mina.com/index.asp?section=1&category=audio_1


ترانيم مصورة فيديو http://www.alkalema.us/videoclip.htm


ترانيم فيروز http://www.tarateel.net/hymns/fairuz.htm


ترانيم جوزيف نصر الله http://www.callforall.net/songs_josef.html


جوزيف نصر الله http://www.tarneem.com/artists/songs.php?id=39&kind=Solo


ترانيم منير حبيب http://www.callforall.net/songs_monir.htm




ترانيم نجيب لبيب http://www.callforall.net/songs_nagib.htm 


ترانيم بلغات عربيه مختلفه http://www.islameyat.com/hymns/hymns.htm




ترانيم ماجدة الرومى http://www.tarneem.com/artists/songs.php?id=32&kind=Solo




اسمع ترنيمه يا مسيحى الشرق http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/pal/musical/masi7yi_alshark.rm




اسمع ترنيمه صوت الاقباط http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/pal/musical/sot_el_akbat.rm


اسمع ترنيمه الحلم المسيحى http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/pal/musical/al_7elm_almasi7e.rm


اسمع ترنيمه اني لرافع عيناى الى السماء - كمال زايد http://tarneem.com/arabic/data/streaming/kam105.wma




اسمع ترنيمة كيف انسى سيدى الغالى المسيح http://media.gospelcom.net/*****/songs/kayfaansa.mp3




كيف انسى سيدى الغالى المسيح http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Kaifa Ansa.MP3




اسمع ترنيمه - المجد لك ايها المسيح ابن الله http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/coptic-christmas-songs/11.rm




اسمع ترنيمة مبروك عليك الخلاص http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/pal/musical/ya_agras.rm


اسمع ترنيمه الله الذى لنا http://www.haya.org/nassefsobhy/allah_allazy_lana_ra.ra


اسمع ترنيمه متعلمتش اعيش وانا خايف http://www.islameyat.com/hymns/maher_fayez/akoulha_befakhr/mat3alemtesh.rm




وديع الصافى الوصايا http://www.servant13.net/audio23.htm




english hymns http://www.suscopts.org/deacons/hymns/hymns_audio.html


english hymns http://www.suscopts.org/deacons/hymns/audio/english/lit_hymns


english hymns http://www.copticchurch.org/songs.htm


english hymns http://tasbeha.org/mp3/Songs/English/Coptic_Hymns_and_Spiritual_Songs_1.html




ترانيم ايمن كفرونى  http://www.tarneem.com/artists/songs.php?id=44&kind=Solo




ترانيم ايمن كفرونى http://www.maarifa.org/Songs/Maarifa-Songs-Ayman.html


ايمن كفرونى - من انا http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/1.rm




ايمن كفرونى - مصلوب http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/2.rm




ايمن كفرونى - وسط التجارب http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/3.rm


ايمن كفرونى - خبرني شو بدك مني http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/4.rm


ايمن كفرونى - يا رب http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/5.rm


ايمن كفرونى - انت كل مبتغاي http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/6.rm


ايمن كفرونى - قد كان قلبي http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/7.rm


ايمن كفرونى - وقف طول بالك http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/8.rm


ايمن كفرونى - لا لن ارى حبا http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/9.rm


ايمن كفرونى - لولاك http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman1/10.rm



ايمن كفرونى - كانت سودة ايامي http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/1.rm


ايمن كفرونى - نقشتني على كفك http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/2.rm


ايمن كفرونى - مشيني حدك http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/3.rm


ايمن كفرونى - اليوم ولد لنا http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/4.rm


ايمن كفرونى - كم كان مراً بكائي http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/5.rm


ايمن كفرونى - شو ما قالوا الناس http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/6.rm


ايمن كفرونى - وحدك يا مالي الدني http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/7.rm


ايمن كفرونى - فوق الصليب http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/8.rm


ايمن كفرونى - جاي لعندك بعيوبي http://media.gospelcom.net/awm/maarifa/Ayman/Ayman2/9.rm




ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php




ترانيم منوعه لابونا يوسف اسعد

http://www.onewayg.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3843




موقع اخر لترانيم وقداسات ابونا يوسف اسعد http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-C...-21-Children-Chants-Father-Yousef-Asaad_.html




الحان ابونا يوسف اسعد http://www.stpeterandstpaul.org/ind...p=Spiritual_Songs/Arabic/Hegomen_Yousef_Asaad




ربى يسوع الغالى - ابونا يوسف اسعد http://www.stpeterandstpaul.org/com...Hegomen_Yousef_Asaad/Rabee_Yasou_Al_Ghaly.wav




الله الذى لنا http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Allah_Allazee_Lana.ra




الق على الرب همك http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Elke_3ala_Al-Rab_Hammak.ra




اشكرك http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/Ashkorak.ra




ولا تتركنى وحدى http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/la la tatroukni.mp3




زى العصفور http://www.copticchurch.org/Audio/ArabicSongs/ZayElAsfour.ra




ترنيمه باركنا يا الله باركنا http://www.stpauls.se/music/tranimDubai/06.mp3


----------



## mahy (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

fruity_day

رائع جداوميرسى على تعبك ترانيم ومواقع رائعة


----------



## مينا+لكم (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

ربنا يوفقك ترانيم جميلة جدا


----------



## S J R (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

*أيه الجمال ده

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## totty (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

رائعين
بجد مليون شكر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tuxedo_dj (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

thanX ya man


----------



## thanaa (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

جميل جدا ماتعرفش اد ايه كنت بدور على مواقع ترانيم اطفال ولقيتها وياريت المزيد من ترانيم الاطفال خصوصا الابومات الجديدة


----------



## mazzikanoo (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

*ربنا يباركك يابنى ... بجد جاااااااااااااامدييييييييييييين​*


----------



## mazika_4 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

جميل جدا ربنا يعوضك بس ياريت ترنيمه اني لرافع بصوت لديا


----------



## shadyos (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

مواقع حلوة وترانيم احلي وربنا يباركك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتد*

الاخ العزيز سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع المسيح 
الرب يباركك على الروابط لكن في روباط مش شغالة ممكن حضرتك تصححه بالذات ترنيمة ايمن كفروني لولاك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتد*

الاخ العزيز سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع المسيح 
الرب يباركك على الروابط لكن في روباط مش شغالة ممكن حضرتك تصححه بالذات ترنيمة ايمن كفروني لولاك


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتد*

بجد جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة اوى اوى اوى يا fruity_day
 تحفة بجد الترانيم والمواقع دى احنا عاوزينك تغرقنا من الحاجات الحلوة دى وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## kmmmoo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## liuto (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## shirief (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم هدية مني للمنتدي*

Thanx


----------

